# Watts's Prefaces



## Kaalvenist (Dec 25, 2006)

I've frequently read excerpts of Dr. Watts's "Prefaces" to his _Psalms of David Imitated_ and his _Hymns and Spiritual Songs,_ usually with emphasis on some of the more unfortunate statements he made; which could lead one to believe that he was being quoted partially or unfairly. But, having found both of the prefaces online (see here and here), I think that it's quite a bit worse to read them in their entirety.

Any thoughts or comments on what he had to say about the Psalms?


----------

